# 528I Suspension Question?



## seanski1969 (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi-

I have a non sport 528i with 75k and worn out shocks.

I need to change them and still want a nice smooth ride,
but with decent handling. Not slammed as this is my wifes car and she doesn't want to bounce down the road; just wqants to have a little more control.

I was thinking of going with Koni Yellowa and used 528i
sport springs or the Sachs Performance Suspension Kit. 

Has anyone tried either of these?

Are the Sachs Shocks going to wear out in another 75000 miles or will they last like the Koni's.

Any input would be great!

Sean
1999 528I


Ps If anyone has any used 528i sport springs let me know?


----------

